# Where do you do your thinking?



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Before and after praying, when I'm eating, before I sleep, and on the way to office or back home.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

When I was more introverted and intuitive my introspection took over my mind and it was hard to snap out of it even for someone talking. Now any real-life interruption will grab my attention, my internal thoughts are very weak and are best used in conjunction with my momentary senses and talking.

I have a hard time formulating clear separate thoughts in my mind, I don't have all that much of an imagination and if anything I'm thinking about past conversations or what I'm gonna say or do in a concievable situation. Taking solitary walks simply helps my mind to breathe, relax and recuperate from constant analysis of situations. Sometimes sorting things out.

If I want to think more complex thoughts I will probably read a non-fiction book and analyze whether what it's saying is accurate or not and how much so. What I like about my mind now is I can see through all the BS.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

the throne...
living room...
bedroom...
kitchen...
my cube at work...
the drive home...
basically, anywhere I'm alone in a quiet, undisturbed place. 

Oh, wait..that's pretty much everywhere for me, (being the consumate 'loner' and all...lots of thinking time) :dry:


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm thinking, daydreaming & introspecting nearly all the time. More so when I'm walking and in work. I tend to zone out a lot when I'm doing it and when I was younger I would find myself being pulled back on to the pavement by a friend more than once because I had been unaware of oncoming traffic. I developed more awareness over time, thankfully. I find that I can't keep one thought in my head for very long though, because there's always another one just behind waiting. I don't know if this is a consequence of all of this but I find I don't have much of a problem with not being able to get to sleep because there is so much on my mind.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

monique said:


> I'm thinking, daydreaming & introspecting nearly all the time. More so when I'm walking and in work. I tend to zone out a lot when I'm doing it and when I was younger I would find myself being pulled back on to the pavement by a friend more than once because I had been unaware of oncoming traffic. I developed more awareness over time, thankfully. I find that I can't keep one thought in my head for very long though, because there's always another one just behind waiting. I don't know if this is a consequence of all of this but I find I don't have much of a problem with not being able to get to sleep because there is so much on my mind.


So, definitely an INXP...


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

In my room, somewhere secluded and quiet. Anywhere I feel safe basically.


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

inside my penis


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol......Someone fancies themselves a joker.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Almost exclusively in my room. Four walls create a perfect refuge and nourish contemplation. One "problem" is that I do it a lot in bed (this applies to studying and doing homework as well), where the call to relax makes the mind less active. Often times though, I can construct my own mental walls wherever I am and block out the external environment so as to detach, focus, and tend to ideas/thoughts/feelings.

Shower is a good place for thinking too.


----------



## Synderesis (Feb 17, 2011)

I think everywhere I go, not even necessarily by choice either. Thoughts just keep flowing through my head, and it feels like there's nothing I can do to stop it


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

When am I NOT thinking, or over analyzing something, or daydreaming.... sometimes I can't even sleep because of my thinking. My thinking doesn't discriminate against location, or time.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am thinking anywhere. Always. I have constant thinking process. I think at school. I think at work (actually, part-time job). I think at home behind my PC. If you want to say me, that you tought other thinking processes like Religion, Afterlife, Meaning-of-meaningles-life etc., than I say "Yes, I mean those thinking processes. All thinking processes." But topic is derived somehow from my mood. That reminds me to set my mood


----------



## youngandbaroque (Feb 7, 2011)

One of my professors once told me that great ideas and epiphanies often occur in one of these three places: bathroom, bed, or bus. 
He gave a pretty lengthy explanation about why that dealt a lot with memories and synapses and such, but I have recognized that it's pretty true, at least with myself. Most of my best thinking gets done when my mind just naturally wanders during routine activities (like the shower for example)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm usually thinking about something (multitasking), which is why I don't mind chorish jobs as much nowadays (I can do them on autopilot while my mind is freed up to think).

But as an observation point, i find my mind is much freer when I'm walking or driving somewhere.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm _always_ thinking. Even when I'm busy, I can't stop myself from observing and analyzing the world. I get this amazing feeling when I drive at night. It feels like I can escape familiarity, drama, routine, and just think about life. When I get back I am renewed and energized. I get excited when I form assumptions about people and they turn out to be true. I get excited when I come up with conclusions about myself, theories, past circumstances, or generalizations.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Anywhere, actually. I could be waiting for the bus, walking down the street, at home, or school, or even in church. My mind wanders around all the time, and there are a million, billion thoughts in my mind at one time. I'm so thankful I can't read other people's minds. I have too many thoughts in my own, I don't think I would be able to cope with other people's thoughts.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I think wherever I am, most of the time I'm not very busy and involved in my current task. I even think a lot during movies -- I have trouble focusing on them. Sometimes this even leads to a lot of anxiety if what I'm thinking about it is difficult or uncomfortable stuff.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I do my best thinking in sanatoriums with a good book and a jar of crabs.


----------



## Themis_ (Aug 25, 2011)

everywhere, i zone out a lot


----------



## faocha (Dec 11, 2010)

I think constantly though it's rarely profound stuff. My best ideas usually come to me while I'm in a comfy spot which usually means in bed right before I fall asleep. Which I tend to forget when I wake up in the morning...


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

After my last post I realised - I really tend to draw back from society to think. All by myself. In dark room, sitting or lying. It's 5ish habit. I withdraw from society, but I want to have acces to it always when I need.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

In my head. That being said, I do my thinking anytime I either am interested in something, solving something, or just letting my brain do its own thing (something I try to avoid doing). There is no place where I can't think.


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

Sometimes I feel as if I do a lot of thinking in my sleep because I'll often wake up with the answer to a problem right there in front of me, so to speak. Other than that, it doesn't matter what my environment is, I usually do my "best" thinking when I'm alone and doing nothing or just doing mundane and routine tasks.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty much all the time whwn im not talking, place or time is irrelevant


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think everywhere every time being a strong INFP.


----------



## SwingAndMiss (Dec 23, 2011)

> Where do you do all your thinking?


my ass



aside: wtf is with the 10 character minimum.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

Usually when I am sitting on the John.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

My mind always working, non stop thinking. 
Everywhere...


----------



## grayjay103 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, that's certainly a general topic title....but my 'best ideas' come either in the shower, while I'm walking around town listening to music, and when I suddenly wake up at 3am in the morning and write a song I'm super satisfied with.


----------



## SwingAndMiss (Dec 23, 2011)

grayjay103 said:


> Well, that's certainly a general topic title....but my 'best ideas' come either in the shower, while I'm walking around town listening to music, and when I suddenly wake up at 3am in the morning and write a song I'm super satisfied with.


Creativity seems to enhance when in a state of relaxation. I also get good ideas in the shower (very therapeutic and relaxing) and while I'm trying and failing to fall asleep.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Thinking has the equivalence of breathing for me.
So, everywhere, anywhere, always.

Including sleep.

My _favorite _places, though, tend to be in nature-ish settings.
My settings have never limited me, thankfully and sometimes unfortunately.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Usually inside my head. Because I'm edgy like that.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Usually in a hole deep in the basement where my psychotic neighbor repeatedly lowers a basket of lotion. _It doesn't put the lotion on its skin._


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

In my car during my two hour commute to and from work.


----------



## rayray1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I tend to do my thinking at all times in all places.


----------



## IdontCare (Jan 4, 2012)

I think all the time as well, but my favourite place is in the shower under hot water :laughing:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I do my thinking in the chimney.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

of late, in the 1.5 hour commute to and from work.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

In my head! :laughing:

No i mean really is there a place? Even in the most annoyingly crowded party one might be struck with a sudden realization or epiphany about life. Thoughts flow, they converge and crowd your brain. Even if we had been born in a vacuum, we'd be thinking.


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

Anywhere, anytime. 
But the best place for me to think is probably when I am in the toilet, as disgusting as it may sound. The only place I can get some privacy


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

When I am asleep: it's called dreaming in my case.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

Anywhere, but my best ideas come from the shower XDDDD


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

Everywhere?

I don't quite understand not thinking.


----------



## TheMilitantAtheist (Dec 22, 2011)

In my room. I usually reflect when the day is calm. I sometimes stay up at night just to do critical and abstract thinking.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Anywhere and everywhere. I am never _not_ thinking and introspecting and daydreaming. I'll frequently come to my senses in the middle of a conversation or a movie and realize I missed the last six minutes of it.


----------



## orly (Oct 15, 2011)

I do my best introspecting whenever I am drinking coffee. Something so pensive about slowing down and enjoying a cup of joe brings out my best thoughts. That also might be the caffeine though


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok SORRY but..... Dr. Seuss popped into my head.

I will think them in a box.
And I will think them with a fox.
I will think them in a house.
And I will think them with a mouse.
I will think them here and there.
Say! I will think them ANYWHERE!

Couldn't help it sorry  lmao

One of those self entertainment moments


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

In my bed, before sleeping. I have a whole ritual, lying in bed in a slightly uncomfortable position (so I don't fall asleep) for the desired amount of time gets my mind going.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Male said:


> Anywhere...everywhere...all the time. I never stop thinking nor analyzing.
> 
> The only time I consciously stop is when I'm asleep. But then again, I'm still thinking subconsciously. :ninja:


This, and even sometimes in my dreams I become aware I'm dreaming and starting thinking. The latter I try to subdue though, If I start thinking too much it eventually wakes me up and I've ruined some awesome dreams that way.


----------



## nyarb60 (Feb 11, 2012)

my mind never stops thinking, so it would be anywhere, anytime. In order to focus, I count. In order to stop thinking I have to repeat to myself, stop thinking and focus on what you need to think. so in order to stop, i count first, usually to 360, giving myself 5 minutes to reverse the auto thinking thing in my brain. Otherwise, I go with it, like flowing hot honey down a ice road, galvanizing it's way thru the blah, blah environment, unless i'm outside and able to take it nature, which for me is constantly changing around me and the only thing that challenges my constantly working brain.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I think everywhere. I do my most thinking at night when I'm by myself. I'll usually start to write in a journal if I have a lot of thoughts. Otherwise I might just be researching things online. Or just kind of staring around.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

I mostly come up with deep philosophical thoughts and future possiblities on how to make my life better and how to improve the world as a whole during car rides and showers.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

My best thinking: In the shower. No freaking idea why.
My most common thinking area: In front of the computer.

I just get too distracted when around people. I hear most things they say and even the sound of their pitch will have my mind bouncing from one random topic to the next regardless if it has anything to do with what they are saying (which I generally could care less about).


----------



## missjayelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I do a lot of introspection every day. I usually do the most self-reflection and such when I'm in class and listening to my teacher lecture. I do this especially in English class or Astronomy class, because these are the classes where the teachers do the most talking. I also do a lot of daydreaming when I'm in chorus class. I guess it's natural to daydream while listening to music... But generally the most mind-wandering, for me, happens when my mind isn't otherwise occupied.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I also think anywhere and anytime, but you know, I noticed something today. For a long time I've been wanting to start meditating to be able to relax my mind, and today I had a tremendous headache. Usually they are like migraines so I have to take a few pills and refuge somewhere in the dark. And I realised while I was burried in the pillow of my bed, waiting for the pills to work, my mind just started thinking on its own and it went through so many random thoughts naturally without me even realising or actively reacting to it until it just went blank. It was like watching a movie and I was just some sort of observer. And any noises that I could hear faded in the background. It was cool because I remembered when you are about to meditate, you're supposed to just let go and let your mind think whatever and your ears hear whatever and I had no idea I was doing that. Even though it's silly, it was a bit like meditating. Eventually my headache went as well but actually I had a good experience even though I was in pain.


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

Computer chair, bed, shower floor, car seat. But that's most of everywhere I am. I'm always doing my thinking. Showers are a real hot spot, though.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

My main areas for real thinking are in bed, in the shower, and in the car, but I think in most places.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

I have children and so I rarely feel like I can even form my own thought without interruption. I love my kids but...sometimes I have to say "Look Im feeling stressed out about XXXX and ya'll gotta let me have some space so I can think this through". And they understand. I just have to be left "alone" in my thoughts, but they can be in the same room. Pretty much I think wherever I am and if Im really stressed out about something I simply won't sleep and then I have to write my thoughts down on paper, usually my plan of action or solution to the problem but sometimes I just write down whatever is bothering me. And then...there is counseling...once a month. lol!


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I do all my thinking during conversations, on the bus, during lectures and sleeping... all I do is think.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

anywhere, & it must be a quiet place
a lot of time i tend to walk forth and back(i don't know why) when i started thinking of something usually some place that can make me walk <-strange
but sometime i will turn on music while thinking. duhh?


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

in my head, usually


----------



## corvus1noctis (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the better question would be where I DON'T do my thinking.


----------



## Stability (Apr 21, 2012)

Anytime and anywhere I can.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

In my brain.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

I do my thinking in my brain.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

It is really easy to when no one is around. Also when I'm bored and feel the need to do it based off of what I can observe.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Well since my mind won't shut the hell up, pretty much everywhere. My mind is always wandering so I'm constantly thinking. I do some of my best thinking while driving long distances. That's why I love long roadtrips.


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

Sitting down at my desk, pen and paper at hand.


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

My penis does the thinking; Fortunately, it's large enough to accommodate the size of a normal Human brain.


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Anywhere, everywhere.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I would say I think all the time, although I do most of my daydreaming while I'm sitting in the bus, or car. I'll try to daydream while lying in bed at night, but these days I often end up retrospecting more.


----------



## 47072 (Oct 1, 2012)

My mind rarely "switches off". Even when asleep and "dreaming", they wake me. I think in all situations, by myself or in interactions. Becoming more and more introspective as I get older! Trying to find understanding and meaning to these thoughts is a challenge sometimes. interesting topic of discussion-thanks!


----------



## 47072 (Oct 1, 2012)

"I wondered what else in my life I perceived to be wrong or difficult, instead of exploring to understand the true purpose"- Morgan


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

I can "daydream," A.K.A. just think... anywhere which is rather unfortunate if you are trying to study or are in class. However, to clear my mind and ponder thoughts on purpose I'll do so in the shower, or on a nice walk throughout nature.


----------



## MysticSnowman (Mar 31, 2014)

I usually do my thinking when I go for a walk.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Anywhere? 

I do find that movement makes it easier to think, even if it's just pacing back and forth in my room: I can do that for hours, just moving almost mechanically and _thinking_.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Wherever I am ATM. Unless it is emotionally loaded.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Walking around in a densely crowded urban area.

l feel 'quiet' in the noise. Give me an mp3 player and l can nearly dissociate for hours, actually, before l learned to not -get lost- l did dissociate in these states years ago.

l think all l really need is the buzz of people as background filler.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

All of the places Sam I Am wouldn't eat green eggs and ham.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

in my sleep or when I'm not thinking. otherwise I'm just obsessing. not thinking.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

On the toilet.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

From like 12:30 - 3 a.m is when I feel my thoughts flow best. The rest of the time I'm leading my thoughts around, but at night it's more like my thoughts are leading me around and I'm just along for the ride, its way more fluid and I can come to some pretty interesting places.


----------



## Mayran (Apr 1, 2014)

Certain things, I am almost always thinking about, regardless of where I am. But, I can't stay focused for too long in certain places, and especially those with environmental conditions that have voices disrupting the flow of my thoughts (this only applies to music if the songs are new to me, and unfamiliar lyrics laced together). Though in those situations, once I get in "the zone", I am hyper-focused inside my mind, and often become unaware of my surroundings on some level.

But, there's one place where I find myself doing my self-reflecting, meditating, daydreaming and the like, the most. There's this rocking recliner in my family room, in the south eastern corner of the room, where I just chill and think. I normally am listening to my iPod when I do this, to tune out distractions, but not always. This is almost a daily occurrence for me, but I often end up napping... for a few hours. So, now when I go over to rock in the rocking chair after school, I do it for the purpose of getting a nap.

Sometimes, because I do this a lot, and often end up sleeping during... I think I've subconsciously had lucid dreams several times. Just certain parts of the dreams seem to sport my capricious mental story-telling style (especially dreams I have while sleeping in that chair), so there'll be parts that end up like: _"and then this happens... *a while later* actually, no, this is actually what happened. *later still* but, wait, that person over there was actually me the entire time... but no wait, instead of doing the thing the person did, I actually did this... I mean, no, that won't work... I did this instead."_ Not an actual lucid dream, though, because I'm still not, like, aware I'm dreaming, but I'm involuntarily, like, manipulating the dream. I never really gave it much thought until recently, though. This was probably a little off-topic, but it's somewhat relevant.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Any place I'm bored. If there's lack of stimulation, my mind wanders. It won't shut up. It just keeps going. Eventually lack of stimulation puts me to sleep.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Any place I'm bored. If there's lack of stimulation, my mind wanders. It won't shut up. It just keeps going. Eventually lack of stimulation puts me to sleep.


This.

Sometimes this happens at work:










...and we go with the monkey's idea.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> This.
> 
> Sometimes this happens at work:
> 
> ...


I'm happy I have this site for when I'm at work. I'm constantly doing things with little "downtime" moments such as waiting for a file directory usage scans to run or loading bars for stuff. It's enough time I can quick check a thread but not enough time to really start on anything else and be able to effectively context switch between the things (on top of always being interrupted anyways since I front 2000+ servers).


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

Anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

When the house is empty. I'll go into the living room and pace the floor. We have two big mirrors in the living room so sometimes I talk to my reflection...sometimes I just walk around. 

When I do my deep thinking I think out loud. I find it more effective. 

Sometimes I do this for hours if I get the chance..


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

TyDavis said:


> Anywhere and everywhere.


This.


----------



## WorldPeace (Dec 30, 2014)

True to my INFP nature, I think wherever and whenever something sparks up even the smallest amount of inspiration.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I read somewhere the key to inspiration is to peel a lot of potatoes. 

Also, when locked in a room with only a pen and a notebook, I find myself in a daydream-or-die scenario which is weirdly effective.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> I read somewhere the key to inspiration is to peel a lot of potatoes.
> 
> Also, when locked in a room with only a pen and a notebook, I find myself in a daydream-or-die scenario which is weirdly effective.


Boredom fuels creativity.


----------



## Arno (Apr 2, 2012)

My thinking usually occurs when I'm alone in the car. Cruisin' along at sixty miles an hour is a good thing for me!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I seriously do it everywhere.

But mostly when I have lots of time to walk and get lost in my mind.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Psilo said:


> Anywhere and anytime I'm not forced out of my head by the world around me.


Pretty much this. As long as there are no distractions, I can retreat inside my head and shuffle through my thoughts anywhere and at anytime.

edit: But I can get into some serious head time (eg; reflection, introspection, etc) at night time, before bed. If I've had too much caffeine, I can easily pass 2-4 hours of straight thinking.. it's a problem.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

Bathroom wins pants down.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Anywhere. Really. The thoughts just pop out into my mind suddenly.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> I read somewhere the key to inspiration is to peel a lot of potatoes.














Usually anywhere, but a quiet space is always preferable. If it's a particularly interesting [chain of] thought, it won't matter where I am. I shut everything out.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Anywhere, with my eyes closed, and especially curled up under a soft fluffy blanket... also right after a meal... anywhere peaceful... also my thoughts tend to become more tangible when I write them out, otherwise they are more like feelings and images.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

wherever i happen to be. here there everywhere and nowhere. imagine that!


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

When I am walking about
When alone in my room, writing my thoughts on sheets of paper (90% of which go to the dustbin, the Congo Basin and the Amazon must love me!)
When I am using my Se for a longer time (watching a movie, or when I was teacher, listening to a pupil's presentation), some thinking goes on in the background


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

"where" is wherever.

"where you prefer" is different. i _prefer_ ..a hole in the ground where no light or sound can reach me. ive always wanted to try a sense deprivation tank. other people who try it say its scary and trippy. something screams to me as an INTJ that i would never want to come out. 

extremist ideas aside, yea. i like quiet. at my desk mostly but just wherever maximum shh can be achieved is best. and not sure why but with the lights dimmed or completely off to make it optimal.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Lately, it's been in the gym. I've come to a lot of decisions and conclusions after putting in a workout in the gym or at home on my elliptical. 

Sometimes it's when I'm taking a shower or relaxing in a bath. 

And on occasion...it's when I'm sitting at work bored. Those are usually financial decisions as I'm sitting at a computer and can run calculations like crazy.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Where do I do my thinking? Inside my mind. As long as my brain is alive, my mind is never switched off. Thoughts flood through my mind every day like water flowing from a tap.

Yeah so my answer is anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## rainy daze (Nov 1, 2015)

Everywhere. I sometimes get so lost in my thoughts that I forget there are other people around me and I need a tap on the shoulder to come back from my own little world and put my feet on the ground again.


----------



## BumbleBree (Nov 4, 2015)

My daydreaming usually happens when I'm idly sitting on the couch or in the car or even just listening to music when I'm not doing anything else. But I like to brood about deeper stuff somewhere high up, like the top of one of the parking garages on my campus or the fire escape of my dorm, as long as it's nice and quiet. I feel like the height and the silence gives me a little more perspective.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I get my best ideas laying in bed right before I sleep and when I am taking a shit.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Hopefully between the ears, though I've heard girls say that guys think with the lower head.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Anywhere like people here said. I just randomly start having deep thoughts and epiphany.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

In my thinking chamber.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Usually whenever I'm alone and my mind isn't completely occupied by something else, but I've noticed that my mind is flooded with most of it's ideas when I'm in bed and will be asleep in about 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My aloe vera plant is dying.. I have accidentally overwatered it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

car or train... or walking or staring at some other set of moving images with an instrumental background.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Deep within my Brain cavity.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

I do it walking from one side to the other of the apartment, repeatedly, occasionally drumming in the walls with the palm and back of my hands.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

In my head, of course! :laughing:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

at night on my porch with my head resting on my pillow


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I do my thinking best while I'm lying down or upside down on an armchair. Anywhere with cushions and in a dimly lit room.


----------



## infjhere (Mar 8, 2016)

I can do my thinking almost anywhere. Driving down the road. Laying in the bed. Taking a walk.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Anywhere...as long as I am alone.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

1. In my head
2. On the line connecting data to my data processor

Both being very important.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

When someone's talking to me for too long haha I get bred


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

While smoking or being in the shower are my favs.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

the thing about thinking is that's it's almost free to do, and can be done anywhere, any time.


----------



## Tripod (Mar 12, 2016)

Lying on my bed or pacing about


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

infjhere said:


> I can do my thinking almost anywhere. Driving down the road. Laying in the bed. Taking a walk.


I do this as well--although doing it while driving is comparable to the idiocy of eating/texting while driving...This is why I am rarely bored when by myself. I _do_ find it difficult to accomplish whenever I find myself in loud or social settings, however. Alas! The tribulations of being an introvert... :laughing:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

in my head:kitteh:
being INTJ it's 24/7/365


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

In my head.


----------



## daniel_matthews_ (Mar 14, 2016)

I like to think aloud aswell as in silence, i feel like extreverted enviroments and introverted enviroments could have different affects on the outcome of a thought process?


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't. I am an ISFP now. I outsource it.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I don't. I am an ISFP now. I outsource it.


hm if i'm understanding this correctly then this is pretty offensive toward ISFPs. i'm now reminded of that conversation you had with occams about narcissists and how you didn't understand why anyone would unnecessarily put down another person (or, in this case, type) to build themselves up. interesting.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont need a spot to think, I am always thinking, sometimes I cant turn it off. However when I want peace sometimes I hide in the bathroom. No one can disrupt me in there. That usually when I am stressed out.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

carpe omnia said:


> hm if i'm understanding this correctly then this is pretty offensive toward ISFPs. i'm now reminded of that conversation you had with occams about narcissists and how you didn't understand why anyone would unnecessarily put down another person (or, in this case, type) to build themselves up. interesting.


Don't take it personally, I was being silly and self-deprecating. No offense intended. A serious answer would have been shower, bed, train, while improvising on the piano... or anywhere I can close my eyes and focus.
Have we met before? Did you happen to change your name?


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

My brain. :wink:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anywhere quiet or so loud it might as well be quiet.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

umm.........


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I have difficulty just sitting down and thinking. I have noticed I think about possible solutions to problematic situations considering my life more efficiently and actively when I'm doing something at the same time that doesn't require my full attention.

for instance, when I'm jogging / running on a forest road, or when I'm doing a dull repetitive chore at home, such as washing the dishes, vacuum cleaning, hanging the laundry to dry, changing the sheets, cleaning the windows, etc.

I used to have a poor habit trying to solve all my problems at once when laying in bed as well, waiting to fall asleep, which only caused sleepless nights for me. I still do it sometimes, but less now, ever since I increased physical exercise.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

My brain.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Anywhere alone and preferably in darkness.


----------

